# 10 meter badge attempt



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Decided to go for it today. Had a bit of time left at the job so took advantage of the long range. I had a 25 foot tape measure and measured out 8 feet of nylon string to extend towards the target for purposes of evidence. Thanks for watching yall.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

This wont do it fellas. But enjoy. Ill try again next week. Maybe even bring a deck of cards lol.


----------



## Marco. (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice shooting anyway pult.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thank you marco. It was satisfying to hit that target like that. I dont normally target shoot with paper


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

It's kinda different on paper isn't it? Great shooting!! Looking forward to your next one


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

pult421 said:


> This wont do it fellas. But enjoy. Ill try again next week. Maybe even bring a deck of cards lol.


Soooo, Why do you think this won't do it? You used the bottom of the can for the circle, but you are supposed to use the TOP. However, your shots appeared to be well within the target area, so the difference between the top and bottom of the can is not significant in this instance. But before I put in for your badge, I want to know what you think is wrong with the video.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Really nice shooting pult421, but there is one thing wrong in this video.

1. Show un-punctured target with name and date

2. Compare ring to can to show the size of ring
3. Show measured distance
4. Shooter and target needs to be in frame during shots taken.
5. Show target hits. ( if paper breaks into ring it counts as a hit )
6. NO VIDEO EDITS THROUGH STEPS 1-5

And it's this one: 4. Shooter and target needs to be in frame during shots taken.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video pult421!!!!!! That's fantastic accuracy.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks guys. It was fun to make the video. 
Charles.. i was not in the video. Nor did the target have my name and date on it. I thought it was the bottom of the can. Lol the top seemed a bit wider. Just a bit.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Badge or no badge, that is some amazing shooting.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Tag bruce and ibojoe.. thanks guys. Appreciate the kind words. Ive been practicing semi to 3/4butterfly and its been workin out pretty well.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

But i have hit my face something fierce with the ammo and pouch upon release. Hurt so bad.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Kalevala said:


> Really nice shooting pult421, but there is one thing wrong in this video.
> 
> 1. Show un-punctured target with name and date
> 
> ...


1. He did show the un-punctured target, but we have never been sticklers on the "name and date" requirement.

2. He did compare the ring to the can ... just used the bottom rather than the top.

3. He did show the measured distance.

4. The target was in the frame the whole time (well, except for perhaps one or two seconds), so the target was not switched. The shooter was definitely not in front of the firing line ... not creeping closer to the target. That is our main concern.

5. He did show the target hits.

6. There was no discernible editing.

So I am happy with the video.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I dunno Charles. I'm thinkin' he snuck Treefork or maybe Volp in there to do the shooting. I got my eye on 'em... :shocked:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah ... TF has a new business ... He travels around the country as a hired gun to shoot targets for slingshotforum members who want badges!!! Have slingshot ... Will travel.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

CornDawg said:


> I dunno Charles. I'm thinkin' he snuck Treefork or maybe Volp in there to do the shooting. I got my eye on 'em... :shocked:





Charles said:


> Yeah ... TF has a new business ... He travels around the country as a hired gun to shoot targets for slingshotforum members who want badges!!! Have slingshot ... Will travel.
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Lol thats funny i could see treefork in that kind of business. The james bond of the slingshot world. Corndawg. Thats all practice buddy.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Congrats bro, great shooting! I need me a TTF frame now lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

